# My standard poodle ate a hair scrunchie



## FloofyPoodle (May 12, 2020)

How big was the scrunchie? She might be able to pass it without issue if it’s little enough. My small dogs have pooped out the little cord ones before without issue. I would feed wet food to help soften the stools. If she doesn’t pass it within a day or two, or if she gets constipated, I would take her in.

This thread might help:
https://www.poodleforum.com/threads/ate-a-stocking-sock.65449/#post-772585


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome! And oh boy, do we have a story for you. This girl may hold the scrunchie record at four, I think. It is scary, but most likely to pass thru uneventfully. Keep a close eye on her tho!









Peggy Just Ate A Hair Scrunchie!!


My husband's on the phone trying to reach our vet (unlikely at this hour) and I'm scouring the internet with no luck. I see everything from induce vomiting to DON'T induce vomiting to wait and see to get to an emergency vet IMMEDIATELY. Any advice? It's a fabric-covered hair elastic, about the...




www.poodleforum.com


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome! And oh boy, do we have a story for you. This girl may hold the scrunchie record at four, I think. It is scary, but most likely to pass thru uneventfully. Keep a close eye on her tho!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh boy. Fun times. The best (ha!) was when she vomited it up, guarded it, and then ate it again.

YoAnna, Peggy never actually pooped any of the scrunchies out. They always just eventually came back up. The challenge then was to get to them before she could compose herself enough to gobble them back down again. So keep your girl close if you can. 

The last time it happened, I put a lightweight leash on her to drag in the house. Made it much easier to catch her and redirect her to a yummy treat instead of the pukey scrunchie. (That time, a plain old hair elastic also came up with it!!)


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

We lost another scrunchie ourselves about 2 weeks ago. Sisko threw it back up while we were outside. Your Poodle will probably throw it up sometime this weekend.


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

Most likely it will emerge, rather worse for the wear, from one end of the dog or the other.

Repeated vomiting with nothing coming out means you should go to the emergency vet immediately. It could indicate an intestinal blockage.


----------



## YoAnna (Jun 18, 2020)

YoAnna said:


> Good afternoon, I am new here and I am in desperate need of advice.
> 
> 
> I have a 1yr and 5mo old standard poodle yesterday(Wednesday) night around 10pm she Swallowed a hair scrunchie. This morning (Thursday) she ate breakfast perfectly fine and has drank plenty of water. She had went potty and has pooped 3 times already however the hair scrunchie has not passed. I called her vet first thing in the morning and they told me to watch her and if she does not pass it I will have to take her in. When should I expect for her to pass the hair scrunchie?
> ...





I want to thank everyone that reached out to help after I posted that my dog had ate a hair scrunchie!!

Here's an update on Lucy!

Lucy never showed any signs of pain. She ate and drank perfectly fine and would pooped and pee like normal. Well guess what!! After 1 week Lucy finally puked it up!!! Yes that is right!!

*She PUKED IT UP AFTER 1 WEEK! *


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

The relief!


----------



## cowpony (Dec 30, 2009)

How very responsible of her to return the things she borrows.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Although Peggy's numerous adventures with hair scrunchies is well documented here I suspect Lily may be the real record holder. I gave up counting how many small (little girl) scrunchies Lily has either puked up or pooped out. I hardly even notice when they disappear any more, but am always mindful that she has a propensity for swallowing them so I am always checking the poo story and very alert for things like vomiting that is thankfully rare but can produce pieces of tissues and napkins along with hair bands. She is 12 and has always eaten strange things. Never needed the vet though. If she has eaten something worse (like chocolate) then I induce vomiting with H2O2 if I think it is important to get it out of her system. Javelin would never eat anything like the items Lily is fond of.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Woo hoo! Good girl, Lucy!


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> I gave up counting how many small (little girl) scrunchies Lily has either puked up or pooped out. I hardly even notice when they disappear any more, but am always mindful that she has a propensity for swallowing them so I am always checking the poo story and very alert for things like vomiting that is thankfully rare but can produce pieces of tissues and napkins along with hair bands.


I think you've likely just described my future.

I suspect it's only a matter of time before Peggy discovers the tastiness of cotton face masks


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PeggyTheParti said:


> I think you've likely just described my future.
> 
> I suspect it's only a matter of time before Peggy discovers the tastiness of cotton face masks


Yuppers! She will also take my panties out of the needs washing basket. She only eats my stuff.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

lily cd re said:


> Yuppers! She will also take my panties out of the needs washing basket. She only eats my stuff.


Oh lovely! I had a male puppy that neatly chewed the crotches from my underwear and the armpits from my shirts. Such delightful little beasts.


----------



## Fenris-wolf (Apr 17, 2018)

Lucy is so cute! I'm very happy to hear that she finally gave the scrunchie back to you.


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

PeggyTheParti said:


> Oh lovely! I had a male puppy that neatly chewed the crotches from my underwear and the armpits from my shirts. Such delightful little beasts.


She has never taken shirts, but I do have a lot of exotic market panties in my past.


----------

